# Will my baby lose her hair? *w/pic*



## femalephish (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it true that babies born with a full head of hair always lose it? Has anyone had a babe keep their hair? If she is going to lose it, when will she? Is there anyway to tell which babes will and who won't?

In case you need to _see_ her hair to make an accurate prediction;

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...ageID=49982853

she's just over 4 weeks old and still looks like that. Thanks!


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Two of my three had hair like that and it never fell out at all. Me, my siblings, and many of my (many, many) cousins also had lots of hair that just grew. When it grew it was often a different color than that black, so it would be blond with very dark ends sometimes.


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

What a cute little babe with such thick hair









Yes that very fine baby hair often falls out. Not to worry though as it usually falls out as the thicker hair grows in to replace it. Chance are she wont be bald







Even if it did though, bald babies are cute too!









-C


----------



## Phoenix~Mama (Dec 24, 2007)

I can't view the pic from work....

But!

My DD was born with a full head of hair, like a TON of hair... we were easily able to put a bow in her hair.

And everyone told us she was going to lose it... Well, she turns 7 months old this week and not only does she still have a full head of hair, it has become even thicker and has grown so long that I had to trim her bangs some because her hair was always in her eyes. It was actually well past her eyes.

So I don't know when exactly she was supposed to lose all her hair according to all those people saying she would... but she still has it. lol


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

My 3 were born with hair and didn't lose it.







DD1's thinned out a little, but that was it.


----------



## nalusj (Apr 25, 2008)

Mine was born with a full head of shiny black hair and lost pretty much all of it.... except in the back so she kinda has a bit of a mullet!







It has been replaced my more black hair but there is not nearly as much as when she was born... 4 mos ago.


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

Both of mine lost hair around the back of their heads from sleeping on their backs. Also when I rub with a wet washcloth some of that super fine hair comes out. I just found for both of them (both very light haired) that it rubs off super easy. Neither of them were ever bald though.

-C


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Ev was born with a very long mohawk hairstyle. It was a very classic "pebbles" look. I thought for sure since it was so long and so fine that it was going to fall out.

She hasn't lost any of it. It was dark brown when she was born but now it's a light brown, but it's still really fine. I was brushing the hair out of her eyes when she was 2 months old, now (12mo) the long part of her hair (from birth) is shoulder length when it's straight but it's usually a really cute corkscrew curl that sits on top of her head.









MIL says my DH was born with a head full of thick red hair that all fell out when he was about a month old, and started growing back pretty much immediately. His hair is really thick and dark brown in all the childhood pictures I've seen of him.

I was born with no hair and was bald until I was 2-3yo. Go figure


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

I was born with hair and I never lost it. My Mom always teased her doctor everytime after that she saw him (when I was much older) asking when I was going to lose my hair like he said


----------



## RebeccaWo (Apr 1, 2008)

My DD had SO much hair when she was born and everyone said it would fall out, but it didn't! Like PP, the hair on the back was rubbed off from sleeping on her back. She's now 8 months old with a full head of hair.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

Both of mine kept most of thier hair, except for a small patch on the back of thier heads. Both likes to turn thier head side to side in bed with me and wore a little patch


----------



## pearl2 (Nov 15, 2006)

I hope my LO doesn't lose her hair--she has hair like your LO! She's 6 weeks old and I haven't found any of it lying around.

Picture of her laugh out loud curly hair at just 4.5 weeks


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

DD was born with a full head of hair. It started to thin when she was about 3 MO, but she never had any true bald spots. Just some areas where it thinned and was being replaced with new, shorter hair. By the time she was 1 YO it was nice and thick again and getting long in places.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

Mine is 6 months and had a lot at birth. Now it is long and even thicker. She just has a thin band of bald around the back of her head from turning her head - but that didn't start to show until a couple weeks ago. I had as much hair as your baby at birth and never lost it either.

Cindy


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

There are several instances in my family where girl babies are born with thick straight black hair and a year or so later its replaced with the most beautiful blonde curly hair!

So...yes it could fall out and look different!

Both of my boys were born with kinda scraggly brown hair and my ds1 lost it and turned into a blondie, and I'm thinking my 3.5 m/o will be the same way.


----------



## Mamja (May 23, 2007)

My daughter had a lot of hair, not as thick as your LO's, but it never fell out.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pearl2* 
I hope my LO doesn't lose her hair--she has hair like your LO! She's 6 weeks old and I haven't found any of it lying around.

Picture of her laugh out loud curly hair at just 4.5 weeks

Oh gracious, that baby looks like ME as a baby. Also like my half sis who is 25 years younger than me!

Hair stuff...sometimes true, sometimes not. What will happen will happen. Everyone said that DS's red hair would change to black, b/c hubby's hair is black. However, the genetics that caused the red hair (hubby's aunts had bright red hair, we just found out that Korean MIL had brown hair, NOT black, that she started dying it as soon as she possibly could, my grandfather had auburn hair and the curls I inherited...there's red all over the place!) continued, and it's all still red at 5+ years old.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Well dh's cousins baby was born with a FULL head of hair. Never seen so much hair on a baby actually. She didnt loose it and it was still super thick up until they had to cut it when she was 4 yo to do some tests. She is 8 now and it still isnt very thick


----------



## Eeyore35 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd take her in. If it is a reaction to motrin,you need to know.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Neither of mine lost their hair ... it's never really a given that they will or won't.


----------



## momofPL (Nov 12, 2008)

You have a beautiful baby. My DS (now 5) had a full head of hair at birth and did lose some on the sides but not all. It began growing again so quickly that he needed his first haircut at 8 months old.


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

All three of mine had lots and lots of hair when born and never lost any.

Here is the back of my baby's head.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3788855612


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

My sil, my dd2, and myself were all born with hair like that and it never fell out. Some of my kids, the youngest particularly, have gotten the bold spot where they lay on the back of their head but no, I've never seen their hair fall out.


----------



## crazychick (Aug 1, 2009)

Both dd were born with just enough hair to cover the head. DD1 lost everything at the top and didn't get it back till she was about 10 months. she could have passed for a boy. DD2 lost the top hair around 2 weeks like dd1 but her hair grew back with a vengence very quickly as well.


----------



## PhoenixMommaToTwo (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh my gosh, she's beautiful! As for the hair, all three of mine were born with quite a bit of hair (the third one the most) and they didn't lose it. It did change color and they had little bald spots on the back from rubbing, like a pp, but they never lost it completely.


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

So cute! My DD had so much hair, we could even see it in the u/s! Other than it thinning out a bit from her rubbing her head, she never lost it completely. And now at 9 mo it is super thick and gorgeous.


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think she's going to be okay.

My DD was born with some hair (not much) and it fell out. You could definitely tell she was balding by one month. She didn't really have any hair until she was 2. My son has much more hair (but not nearly as much as your baby), and I'm sure it will not fall out (just to spite me for having a bald girl for so long...LOL.)


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

Everyone kept saying mine would, and it never fell out. He has a ton of hair now at 9 months and all it did was change color (and had a few bald spots at one time from rubbing it around when sleeping)


----------



## ghostlykisses (Sep 27, 2007)

When my daughter was born she had even more hair than that and bright red to boot. She did not loose any hair on the top of her head but it in the back it thinned out because of friction when she was laying down or sitting in the seat.


----------

